# Powerhead and Filter



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

I picked up some extra stuff from the Petsmart sale. I am planning to return it. But was wondering if someone wants to make use of the deal I got. I am selling these at the exact price i got them for.

TopFin powerhead 50 (displayed is 30 but the one I have is 50)
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752212 : $15.15 (14.00 + tax)

TopFin filter 30 (displayed is 10 but the one I have is 30)
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752295 : $14 (13.00 + tax)

PS


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

i could possible use the filter.... what is left up at the lewisville sale.


----------

